# Please sign petition for stiffer sentances for animal cruelty



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just seen this on an animal site on Facebook and thought that people on here would like to sign it.
Over the last few years it seems that animal cruelty has got worse and the sentances are far too light.
Lets hope that something can be done. We can maybe all help by signing this.

e petitions.direct.gov.uk/
If you google this you will find the site and then search for the following title:

animal cruelty convictions should have higher penalties.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I've signed and confirmed the email which was sent to me.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Off to sign ....is there anywhere I can say they should be strung up by the bits that hurt the most and allow the animal to torture them? I will sign every one of these that come my way x


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol if there is I didn't see it!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

912142 said:


> Lol if there is I didn't see it!


Yeh I did look...got quite excited when I saw the big box for the address but it wouldn't take swear words....signed anyway...off to sign it in fellas name now and everyone else's name i can think of :biggrin:


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

Signed!!! Also posted a link on facebook so hopefully my friends will sign too


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Done.

@ jill

Im on my phone but would it be worth cross posting it into the different sections to drum up more support, i very rarely go into pet news


----------



## Heybunny (Sep 14, 2011)

Signed and confirmed!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Signed and confirmed too.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Me and my partner have both signed this <3


----------

